# طلب شرح soft starter



## zeyad mj (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو شرح السوفت الستارتر لمن عنده خبره في ذلك

مبدئه ومتى يستخدم؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (25 نوفمبر 2011)

أظن أن قسم الهندسة الكهربية يمكنه منحك إجابة أفضل


----------

